# suche race face forged decals



## Davidbelize (10. Mai 2007)

und zwar in weiß.


----------



## hotknife (13. Mai 2007)

Die neuen sind doch nur noch gelasert. Wird wohl am preiswertesten sein, Du gehst mit der Kurbel in einen größeren Folienladen mit Industrieplottern u. läßt Dir die Decals machen. Dürfte kaum mehr als EURO 15,00 kosten, wenn Du Die Vector-Datei stellst.

hotknife


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

